# A few pics of my zoo (DUW)



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Im bored and figured id post a couple pics for you guys. Really just some random shots, most of them aren't current either 

Fish & Aquariums-

My old cichlid tank









Convict hiding in some java moss









Some fish in my 100g when I first got it 









My poor old Severum with an infection









My old Puffer tank









And a couple of my reptiles

Crested Gecko:



























New Python 




































Thats it... enjoy


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice pics all around.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Very nice .

I think crested geckos look pretty amazing, but from what i've seen they pretty much sleep in the back of the tank the entire day .

Congrats on the Python too! I miss mine haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome animals. I've always wanted some kind of reptile, but the family doesn't agree. :razz:

Nelson, your head is cut off in all of those photos. 

lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Cool snake. Was that one fish in with the cichlids a bicher?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah blue cray it was a senegal bichir. Cool fish, died choking on a catfish (which also died in the incident).

Thanks dylan, hes not the most active herp but when you take him out hes friendly enough. Cool to watch hunt, too 

K, im lucky enough to have parents who love animals  (even the weird stuff)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I want a snake but my mom freaks when she sees them form like 100yds away lol. We hide a rubber snake under her pillow one night and she started to scream. Then she had a bad asthma attack. Lesson learned


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Gourami Swami said:


> K, im lucky enough to have parents who love animals  (even the weird stuff)


Oh, my parents love animals too. My mom is just creeped out by snakes and things. lol

And when we had an iguana, it bit my face. So that ended lizards. lol


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

other than his diet, my mother thinks the snake is awesome. if it was a female she wanted me to name it after her. (thankfully its a male )


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what size is your crested geckos tank? and how friendly is he, like friendly enough to rest on your shoulder friendley?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I see a nice Ludwig Sensitone snare in the background  Great pics man..Looks very cozy


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

karazy said:


> what size is your crested geckos tank? and how friendly is he, like friendly enough to rest on your shoulder friendley?


Hes about 6" TL, and more than friendly enough to rest on your shoulder. He climbs all over your head, face, and body if you let him.

And good eye fishhead... Its a nice set


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet animals, I was going to get a cornsnake but my dad hates them, so I bought a Bearded Dragon instead, he's pretty big.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice reptiles, dude!  
When I was a kid, I had tarantulas, snakes, frogs, birds, cats, dogs etc., but it wasn't until I moved out and went to college when I could have a fishtank. Mom wouldn't let me have fish, but it was cool to have snakes and spiders??!!

I'm diggin' your python, especially! How long/old is he now? He's a cute mini-monster.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks man, hes about 20-22" or something, I cant get him straight enough to measure 

Hes still a little guy


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ive had bad expieriences with snakes...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Try using a cloth tape measure, it will bend with him.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

karazy said:


> ive had bad expieriences with snakes...


snakes are generally docile animals, and wont strike unless you go out of your way to piss it off. Mine is very calm and a good pet.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

one of my corn snakes went vicous, and when i held his mouse out too him on the feeder tongs, he tried to bite me instead of the mouse. ver since then ive never been that comfortable around em


----------

